# Beth's Companion Dog Show, Kent 2nd July 2011



## gemmasimmons (Oct 24, 2009)

*Beth's Companion Dog Show*

*2nd July 2011 Greenways, London Road (A20) West Malling Nr Maidstone Kent ME19 5AN*

Event opens 9.30am judging from 10.30am

We are raising money for 2 charities, the first being Support Adoptin for Pets which is a pet rehoming charity set up by Pets At Home and helps to give all types of animals a second chance of finding a loving home.

The second is Sarah Kitchener Perrow Fund under the umbrella group Samantha Dickson Brain Tumour Trust. Our family set this fund up after our cousin died of a brain tumour last year after a 5 year battle at just 27 years old. We are trying our best to raise as much as we can to try and help support other families who find themselves in the same situation and maybe one day find a cure for this terrible disease.

Both Pedigree and Novelty classes. Rosettes from 1st - 5th place and prizes to 8th place. Trophies for all 1st class winners!

£1 entry per class

Pedigree Classes - Judge - Malcolm Gough

1.AV Puppy - 6  12 months
2.AV Sporting
3.AV Non Sporting
4.AV Open
5.AV Veteran  8 & over

Best In Show, Best Reserve In Show, Best Veteran In Show, Best Puppy In Show

Novelty Classes - Judge - Hayley Skippings

6.Best Crossbreed Puppy - 6 -12 months
7.Best Crossbreed Veteran  8 & over
8.Best Movement
9.Best Rescue
10. Best Crossbreed
11. Handsome Dog
12. Prettiest Bitch
13. Best 6 Legs
14. Most Appealing Eyes
15. Best Condition
16. Companion Dog Club (You must be registered with the kennel club companion dog club  certificates must be shown on entry)
17. Best Trick
18. Waggiest Tail
19. Fancy Dress (1st Adult, 1st Child 2nd  5th there on)
20. Show Organisers Choice

Best Novelty In Show, Best Novelty Reserve, Best Crossbreed Veteran, Best Novelty Rescue

There will also be hot food, cakes, charity stands, tombola, raffle and lots of other fun activities :001_smile:

A great day out for the whole family! Entry into event £1 (this is per family not per person)

For further details please contact David or Gemma on 07767729488 or 07553498071, or e-mail [email protected]

Please take a look at our facebook page Welcome to Facebook

Thank you for your interest and hope to see you there!!


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks to be a good day, unfortunately we can't bring Rolo as he hasn't had his second set of jabs yet, is there any more dates in Kent in the next month or so?


----------

